
Post-Agile: A Summary - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/Post-Agile
======
bobm_kite9
It seems to me that the buy-in isn’t so much about hype-cycles, but just
wanting to say the right things to get developers to sign on and work.

So many things in life are about pulling the wool over the eyes of the young
and idealistic.

Agile seems to have turned into one of them.

